# pix



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a Samsung s3 sometimes regardless how hard I try I cannot get the pictures to turn the right direction when I post them


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Which orientation do you hold the phone when you take them?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've noticed a lot of photos on here are 90˚ off and have been wondering what's up with that.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I hold it the same way I hold it when I talk on the phone


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

On my Razr, when I open a pic, then in the 'menu' there is a option to 'rotate left' or 'rotate right'. But have not tried to rotate a pic after downloading here.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I do not take the pictures directly for this forum I have them in a gallery. The topic comes up I may post a picture I took 3 months ago. I can turn the pictures before I attach them but I know I'm still doing something wrong. Several hours ago I went to post a picture of a hay wagon I turned picture four different ways and every time it was the wrong direction after I hit the button attach this photo. I will say the wife uses this phone and the same gallery to post pictures on facebook and it doesn't matter how when or where you took them every time it comes out. It the right way. never once had to try to turn one and never once had one picture come out sideways on Facebook.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

endrow said:


> I hold it the same way I hold it when I talk on the phone


Rotate your phone 90 degrees counterclockwise. All will be fixed.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

All my photos and videos, regardless of what I take them with, are loaded into iPhoto so I can actually tell what I have. I normally take all photos and videos with my iPhone horizontally/landscape mode. I think all these videos I keep seeing on the news in Portrait mode is because of all these nuts taking those stupid Selfies. Like my sister said, "it's becoming self centered world", she was referring to the Selfie craze.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

This came up in a thread about iPhones. Turns out it's a haytalk thing and not specific to anyone's phone. Even if you rotate and save a photo to make it haytalk friendly, it still doesn't work. Taking them the "right" way originally is the only thing you can do.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350 is right....much of the problems lie within our ht software.....again, this software was purchased by the previous owner and was not quite what it was sold to be....software is expensive. Hopefully, this will be resolved one day...sooner rather than later.

Regards, Mike


----------

